# размолвиться/рассориться/перегрызться и т.д.



## Coachcaesar

Всем привет!

Как переводится на русский английское слово "spat"? Это - несерьезная ссора, посли которой обе партии обычно мирятся друг с другом.

Наткнувшись на это слово в английском тексте, коротрый я переводил, я решил посмотреть в словаре, авось там будет простой перевод. Не тут-то было! Скоро меня осенило то, что я разворошил осиное гнездо, ведь в русском лексиконе слов, относящихся к группе "ссоры, размолвки и т.д. и т.п." хоть пруд пруди.

Я хотел бы понимать градацию и оттенки слов в этой группе.

1) В чем разница между: размолвиться (размолвка), рассориться (сущ.?), раздружиться (сущ.?), растусоваться (растусовка), разобщаться? Они все строятся по той же самой модели, то есть с приставкой "раз-" и суффиксом "-ся", но чем они отличаются друг от друга? Понятное дело, что все эти глаголы обозначают "порвать отношения", но какие в них заложены нюансы?

*<...>*

Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Размолвиться - устаревшее слово, сейчас совсем не встречается.
Перегрызться (разговорное слово) - поругаться.
Рассориться - разругаться, то есть перестать поддерживать дружеские отношения, например из-за того, что поругались.
Раздружиться - перестать дружить, например из-за того, что поругались, но не обязательно.
Растусоваться - не словарное, жаргонное слово, которое многие могут просто не понять. Означает то же, что раздружиться.


----------



## Budspok

Есть ещё одно, правда весьма грубое, слово.
Она и он пять лет жили  душа́ в ду́шу, а потом разосра́лись в пух и прах./ в хлам./ по-чёрному.


----------



## Awwal12

Coachcaesar said:


> В чем разница между: размолвиться (размолвка), рассориться (сущ.?), раздружиться (сущ.?), растусоваться (растусовка), разобщаться? Они все строятся по той же самой модели, то есть с приставкой "раз-" и суффиксом "-ся", но чем они отличаются друг от друга? Понятное дело, что все эти глаголы обозначают "порвать отношения", но какие в них заложены нюансы?


1. 1 believe I never encountered 'размо́лвиться' at all. 'Размо́лвка' is mostly a word from the literary language, meaning a slight/short quarrel between friends or lovers.
2. 'Рассо́риться' implies that a serious quarrel occured and the relationships likely remain severed (hence 'рас-', i.e. 'apart'). ''Поссо́риться' is apparently more neutral and basically just states that a quarrel happened. The corresponding noun for all the verbs of this cluster is 'ссо́ра' (a process of active verbal quarreling, usually, but may be used in a more resultative sense, e.g. literary ''бы́ть в ссо́ре').
3. 'Раздружиться' hardly sees much use (I mostly see it in the literature). The basic meaning should be transparent: somebody were friends, then thay aren't anymore. Though in my opinion it sounds light enough.
4. 'Растусова́ться' and 'разобща́ться' sound semi-occasional (the former also should be slangish).

'Разосра́ться' , mentioned by Budspok, is a very colloquial word, albeit rude and barely acceptable in any civil speech.
I'd also mention 'разруга́ться'.


----------



## Vovan

Coachcaesar said:


> разобщаться


Разобщиться = стать разобщенными, т.е. менее связанными друг с другом, менее близкими друг другу, менее объединенными (вплоть до статуса посторонних, чужих друг другу). В несовершенном виде этот глагол довольно редко употребляется.
_Когда-то ребята в классе были не разлей вода, а ближе к выпускному классу совсем разобщились - стали практически чужими друг другу._​
И всё же базовыми лексемами в продуктивном употреблении являются прилагательное "разобщённый"  и существительное "разобщённость".
_Стать разобщёнными._
_Разобщённость в чьих-то отношениях._​


----------



## Awwal12

Indeed, разобщаться (imperf.) is a counterpart to разобщиться (perf.) and isn't actually about quarreling at all.
There is also разобщаться (perf.), but it is normally related to the different meaning of раз- prefix (~to start finally socializing to the full extent).


----------



## Boyar

Coachcaesar said:


> Как переводится на русский английское слово "spat"?


междусобойчик


----------



## Awwal12

> МЕЖДУСОБОЙЧИК, а, муж. (разг. шутл.). Приятельская встреча, пирушка в узком кругу.


----------



## Boyar

междусобо́йчик: м 3a ( простореч.: мелкая ссора, дрязги)
— существительное, мужской род, неодушевлённое, 2-е склонение (источник)

Вот и на проходной Алтайского завода агрегатов на днях произошел междусобойчик с кровопролитием.


----------



## Maroseika

Boyar said:


> междусобо́йчик: м 3a ( простореч.: мелкая ссора, дрязги)
> — существительное, мужской род, неодушевлённое, 2-е склонение (источник)
> 
> Вот и на проходной Алтайского завода агрегатов на днях произошел междусобойчик с кровопролитием.


Я бы не понял без контекста. Без последнего слова я бы решил, что на проходной устроили выпивку. Да и с последним словом я понимаю это как попойку с дракой.


----------



## Awwal12

Так.


----------



## lena55313

Boyar said:


> междусобо́йчик: м 3a ( простореч.: мелкая ссора, дрязги)


Очень странное толкование. А источник заслуживает доверия? Обычно междусобойчиком называют встречу друзей, веселую пирушку "только для своих".
Источник


Boyar said:


> Вот и на проходной Алтайского завода агрегатов на днях произошел междусобойчик с кровопролитием.


А здесь "междусобойчик с кровопролитием", скорее, ирония, выраженная при помощи контраста. Веселая попойка друзей vs мордобой. Так весело "дружили", что подрались.


----------



## lena55313

Coachcaesar said:


> Как переводится на русский английское слово "spat"? Это - несерьезная ссора, посли которой обе партии обычно мирятся друг с другом.


Если брать существительное, то мне нравится слово "размолвка". Это как раз и есть "небольшая, несерьезная ссора". Можно сказать "между ними случилась размолвка" Но "размолвиться" - так не говорят.


----------



## Boyar

Вот подборка письменных высказываний, сделанных носителями русского языка, в которых слово слово "междусобойчик" употребляется в значении спор, ссора, конфликт и т.п.



> Едем в троллейбусе. Дело к ночи и народу не так чтобы много.
> В серединке сидит у окна мужик сильно на бровях, а рядом девушка, вся из себя такая.
> Я прямо за ними. А надо сказать, что до этого произошёл у них по поводу алкогольного запаха,
> лёгкий *междусобойчик*, с упоминанием девушкой ближайших родственников мужичка в довольно сильных выражениях.
> Мужичёк смолчал.
> Юмор [Архив]  - Все о рыбалке






> Мы исходим из того, что ни одна тема и никакая дискуссия не должны переходить в яростный спор или *междусобойчик*, никто не имеет права портить настроение другим форумчанам, навязывать им свою точку зрения и обсуждать личные качества оппонента.
> Форумы inFrance  - Франция по-русски - FAQ





> Чёрная зима - Результат из Google Книги
> Чёрная зима
> Инна Тронина - 2018 - ‎Fiction
> ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ *МЕЖДУСОБОЙЧИК* В ВЕРХАХ — имеется в виду конфликт законодательной и исполнительной властей в марте 1993 года, когда...





> ЧвЧ слишком громко заявил Лоуренсу, что у них революция. Так, легкий *междусобойчик*, очень смахивающий на естественный отбор у нового вида. Тоже мне, восстание. Насмешили.
> Обсуждение 2-й серии 2-го сезона (ОСТОРОЖНО, СПОЙЛЕРЫ!) | Мир дикого запада





> Развалить империю Лелуш может только начав полномаштабный *междусобойчик* между претендентами на трон при мертвом императоре...
> Код Гиас: Восставший Лелуш (первый сезон) - комментарии зрителей



Цитата о *междусобойчике* на проходной Алтайского завода агрегатов взята из сообщения о произошедшем в 2003 году штурме данного предприятия сотрудниками одной из частных фирм, которых заводская охрана не пускала на территорию.

Возвращаясь к вопросу о _spat_: слово "размолвка" не совсем подходит для передачи его значения по-русски, т.к. "размолвка" чаще всего описывает состояние сторон (находиться, быть в размолвке) после некоторого события, а не само это событие (т.е. _spat_). И даже в тех случаях, когда  слово "размолвка" используется в русском языке для обозначения события (... у них произошла размолвка ...), акцент всё равно делается на том состоянии, в котором оказались стороны, нежели на самом событии.


----------



## Awwal12

Boyar said:


> Вот подборка письменных высказываний, сделанных носителями русского языка


Тем не менее, боюсь, значительно большее количество носителей просто не поймёт такого употребления.


----------



## Soroka

Мне кажется _перебранка_ подойдёт для перевода слова _spat. Мелкая перебранка._


----------



## Kalaus

Context rules -- as always.
If your style is colloquial and the context allows to use a verb, you could say "поцапались/цапнулись". You could "цапнуться/поцапаться" with a friend, wife/husband, mother-in-law etc. More often than not, it would mean a short but emotional exchange ("had words"), but not one that would result in vendetta or bad blood for generations -- rather something that could be easily fixed with an apology or a mea culpa:
"Цапнулись"
"Поцапались"


----------

